# Is this a GREAT find or pass? Antique Lamson knife



## miserycockydoody (Nov 3, 2022)

The story starts with a friend telling me his grandfather was a cook for the US Navy in Southern USA. 

He has a box of OLD Nogent lamson goodnow chef knives dated 1890-1930s 

He said he wants 150$...for 1 8" nogent 

Pic attached.


----------



## banjo1071 (Nov 3, 2022)

Unless you are a collector: for that money its a pass!


----------



## miserycockydoody (Nov 3, 2022)

banjo1071 said:


> Unless you are a collector: for that money its a pass!


I figured it's a bit high. I offered 80$ I think. But he thinks it's worth more. I told him the handle looks cracked etc. It's a very old knife though.. I think 1920s or earlier


----------

